# Workout routine after hernia surgery / please help with a new routine…



## jmo (Oct 11, 2004)

Well it’s been a week since I just had double bilateral hernia surgery. Now I realize what my body can handle and what it cant. I had my first hernia when I was 16. I had the stitch method done, and I figured that should hold for the rest of my life. Well about a month ago I just got done doing all of my chest exercises for the day and I noticed that my area where I had the original hernia repair was a little uncomfortable. Well it turns out I had a hernia on each side. I’m about 5’ 8” and I weighed about 143 pounds. I was benching 170 pounds flat (10 reps) and about 155 incline (10 reps). I would do this weight with high stress, but it didn’t feel like I was over-doing anything. I have lost about 13 pounds since the surgery since I haven’t been able to do anything but lay in bed all day. In a few weeks I’m hoping to slowly get back into working out, and I’m trying to figure a new weight-training plan for myself. 



I don’t want to lift as heavy as I used to, so I’m trying to see if anyone has any advice on a workout routine that will help me gain some muscle without having to life a ridiculous amounts of weight? 



I guess what I’m getting at is the general rule – that if you want to gain mass you must lift heavier and do less reps. Is there an exception to this rule? Is there a way to lift lighter weight and do more reps and STILL gain some mass? 



I know a proper diet is a MUST, and I was curious if a program like pilates / yoga combined with a weight routine would be something I should check into.



It’s really weird almost starting at the beginning again, but it’s also exciting.



Anyways, any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks for your time.



Cheers, Jmo


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 11, 2004)

Congrats on your comeback.

Hmm... I dont really know what to say as far as hernia goes. Dr. Chiro and Bandaidwoman are both medical professionals of sorts on here, asking them a question about this would be advisable IMO.

My advice is start very light and very slow, and only with Dr. permission.
Eat PLENTY of protein and gradually increase both intensity and weight. The last thing you wanna do is pretend your superman and jump into intense training.

Post your routine in here and get feedback.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 11, 2004)

Another good idea would be Glutamine and an antioxidant...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2004)

I had open hernia surgery (on two hernias on my left side) back in June.   I took 10 days off from the gym.   When I returned I started off using the Hammer Strength Machines and barbell exercises since you don't need to use your abs to stabilize yourself as much.  I didn't do my first squat for about 4 weeks after surgery.   Again - I started out using the Hack Squat Machine.    By 5 weeks I was using about 80% of my normal weight on every muscle group except Legs.   It took me about 12 weeks to feel comfortable to Sprint without any pain or fear of tearing back open.     Your best bet is to focus on Compound exercises to help build your body back into shape.    I did Pullups, Bench, Military Press, Chinups, Rows, Hack Squat, SLDL's.      I implemented Squats into my program after about 6-7 weeks and deadlifts after about 8 weeks.

So - I'm about 16 weeks post opt and I'm probably the strongest I've been since I started lifting 15 years ago.   I can attribute it to - Compound exercises, Rest (2 or 3 days a week), and relatively good diet.

Good luck on your return!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 12, 2004)

Good to see you again Moomba


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Good to see you again Moomba



    Good to see you around too!!  I'll be checking your journal to see your WS workouts!!


----------



## oona (Jun 20, 2006)

These are awfully old posts.  I hope someone will answer.

I just had abdominal hernia surgery for the 3rd time.  I would like to know if anyone knows any Dr. approved exercises to safely re-strengthen the "core" muscles?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 20, 2006)

oona said:
			
		

> These are awfully old posts.  I hope someone will answer.
> 
> I just had abdominal hernia surgery for the 3rd time.  I would like to know if anyone knows any Dr. approved exercises to safely re-strengthen the "core" muscles?



I did 6 inches and swiss ball crunches after two weeks.    I started lifting weights using hammer strength machine as well.     I walked on the treadmill with a small incline to get a little cardio.   

NO SQUATING, SITUPS or RUNNING.

Good luck.   I was back to playing sports in 2-3 months.

Here's a link to my old journal if you want more details.

(scroll down to June 12 - surgery date)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=27545&page=19


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2006)

yellowmamba, was weight training the cause of your hernias, or was it something else?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 20, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> yellowmamba, was weight training the cause of your hernias, or was it something else?



Nope - I did it playing football.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay. Just checking.


----------



## jbras@bulloch.c (May 25, 2009)

*Exercising after hernia surgery.*

Hello, I'm looking at this old thread regarding working out after bilateral inguinal hernia surgery.

I'm 43 and it will be a week on Wednesday.  When is it safe to get back on the elliptical again?  Pre-op, I was high intensity virtually every day of the week for 75-120 minutes.  Any thoughts as to what might be safe after a week or two?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## signedup (Jun 12, 2009)

I too had an hernia surgery and was out of gymming for a year or two. Then I got into swimming as the best form of exercise and now have started regular weight training. I use a hernia belt.. google OMTEX always while squatting or lifting weights as i had an abdominal hernia.. once in a while, if i have a pain, i ease out on weight. not doing more than 75% of Rep Max yet and doing a steady 8-12 rep range..


----------



## one step (Jun 27, 2010)

*Hernia workout info*



jbras@bulloch.c said:


> Hello, I'm looking at this old thread regarding working out after bilateral inguinal hernia surgery.
> 
> I'm 43 and it will be a week on Wednesday.  When is it safe to get back on the elliptical again?  Pre-op, I was high intensity virtually every day of the week for 75-120 minutes.  Any thoughts as to what might be safe after a week or two?
> 
> ...



Jim,

I am currently 4 weeks out from my procedure and 36. I have heard everything from do nothing for months to do whatever you want( except Squats) whenever you want letting your pain be your guide. I started using the treadmill at incline 10 at 2.6 miles per hour at week two. I have progressed to using a stair climber at a moderate speed. Elliptical motion has given me a little pull at the incision site and I have opted for the  stair climber. You may be different. Take it slow and listen to your body. I have read horror stories online about people who pushed to hard and found themselves back on the table and out for months.

P.S I am also doing Bench (40lbs) 50 reps, seated row (40lbs) 50 reps, Lateral raises (20 lbs) 30 reps and preacher curls (30lbs) 30 reps and tricep push downs (30lbs) 30 reps. Taking it slow but no horror story for me so far!

Wish you well!


----------



## hotwig (Nov 12, 2010)

*A week out after hernia surgery, kind of tire easily*

Is it normal to still tire a bit easily one week after inguinal hernia repair?
I dont quite feel up to speed yet.. and that bothers me as i am supposed to return to very busy office job in a few days.


----------



## Shounak (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi,

Even I have same problem...
I working very heavy till 2007, my body mass was very good...
I had accident in late 2007.. n i got internal stomach injury which i did't noticed and it turned out to be a Right side Single Hernia..
I had an operation (open) in early 2008.. n since then i have not gone for any workout to gym..
I want to start it again...
But i have heard about recurrence of hernia... (specially after starting gym after surgery for hernia)
I want to know Can i start it back ? n If i can...then can pls anyone suggest me what workout i should follow and for how much time ?

thanks in advance for your suggestions !


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jan 2, 2013)

i had my hernia surgeries about 3 years ago, had 3, 2 abdominal on each side and one belly button, i was not allowed to lift more than 5lbs for 6 months and then max of 10 months for another 6 months.

to play it safe as said , work on things that wont let you pure pressure in hernia areas, id the doctor did a good job you should be fine.


----------



## Shounak (Jan 3, 2013)

Okzz
My Concern is with deeps and Pull-Ups too...
Can i do a good set of Deeps and Pull-Ups daily ?
and Double-bar twice in a weak ?
Am going to meet a consultant regarding same in this week.. still your advice would be helpful !


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jan 6, 2013)

Curious how some of you were back in the gym so fast after a hernia... did they use steel plates or something in ya!


----------

